# CO2 Refill Questions/Discussion



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have a couple questions regarding the refilling of my 20G CO2 Cannister. It would be great to have some input from everyone else using compressed co2 tanks.

_How much are you paying to fill your tanks? per lb? per 20lbs?

Where are you going to refill your tanks? Where do Burlington guys go for best price?_

I've called a dozen industry type places in Burlington, and gotten two quotes so far:
Classic Fire Protection : $43.50 for 20lb On the Spot Refill
Star Gas Bay Area : $27.00 for Refill with tank dropoff, up to a weeks wait.
And I've gotta call Gas Link back next week for a quote.

Thanks for any help and comments. I've tagged this thread appropriately so it can be a resource for future searches


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I get mine filled at Norwood in Etobicoke. Last time was around $20 for a 15lb tank if I remember correctly.

edit: forgot to mention they fill it on the spot


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

In my case I do the Hydroponics store thing - $135 deposit, when empty bring it back, pay $35 and exchange for full tank.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

If your CO2 tank is close to expire, it's good to use one of those places that replace an empty with a filled tank. Since the recertification cost around $20-30 anyways.

I get it at Camcarb , they also refill right on the spot.


----------

